# The only flaw in Sokoudjou...



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure everyone agrees. Soukoudjou is crushing his way through the LHW Division. With wins over two of the best LHW's in the world(Lil Nog and Arona), Soukoudjou has made a name for himself in MMA. Not only does he have these two huge wins, he is also a very, very well rounded fighter. A judo black belt and accomplished grappler, he is seeming to effectively use his grappling in MMA. I've seen clips of him rolling with Hendo and Lindland, and he looked very good. Not to mention he freakin' stuffed Arona like a pillow. On top of this, Sokky has bricks for hands, and very quick speed. Shit he KTFO'd Lil Nog and Arona. I don't know how much I can stress this. And now you might be asking, Brownpimp, what is this flaw you are talking about? By the way you are talking about him, you make him sound great. Are you on crack?

Well no. I do see one flaw in Sokky. Judging by recent interviews I have seen of him, he is getting VERY cocky. He randomly tells us that he is not training, and eating junk food, and he is too good and blah blah blah. Look back in history. All of the fighters that underestimated their competition ended up getting smoked. Especially now since his name is getting thrown around with the likes of Shogun, Wand and Tito, I wish he'd just train train train, and roll through the division. Of course, I might be 100% wrong. Maybe he just sounds like he isn't training, but he is working his ass of harder then before. But that is the one flaw I've seen in Sokky to this day.

Discuss.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah Sokkys definatly cocky. I agree 100%


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Yeah Sokkys definatly cocky. I agree 100%


Yeah, I'll try to get some links to interviews and such were he is acting cocky for people that have no idea what is going on.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it's more sarcasm than cocky, which he has been very sarcastic in every interview he has done. 

And I'm pretty sure his manager Dan Henderson has him training hard.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont think I would jump to that conclusion quite yet, but maybe I havent seen all the interviews you have. 

From the few I have read, I understand where you're coming from. You could be right. There's another thread started about how he wants tito or shogun. That sounds a little cocky but you gotta take in all in the right context right?


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

i wanna see the clips/interviews of this, from the one's that i've seen, he looked pretty modest, but he's still one kick ass fighter


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll try to collect up some interviews and clips of him being cocky and I will post them later today.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure about cocky:

He mentioned that deciding on which organization he'd fight for was



Soku said:


> Too much for my Jungle Brain


HILARIOUS.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sokky is defiantly cocky and I was a huge fan of his until he started disrespecting the top fighters in MMA. After 5 fights You don't get to talk shit about the #1 HW and LHW in the world (Shogun, and Fedor) If you ask me he looks like he might end up like Randleman and Belfort as super talented guys who never reach their potential. 

He also might have a weak chin because the one time i've seen him get caught he got TKO.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Another flaw is that he is inexpierenced. He is still young and cocky, like a younger Ortiz. Wait til someone KO's his ass, then he'll change.*


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

lanceis2buff said:


> And I'm pretty sure his manager Dan Henderson has him training hard.



its reverse reverse psychology ...he says hes not training..so shogun thinks hes being lazy....then shogun doesnt push himself... and BAM TKO shok


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Sokky doesn't really seem cocky to me. He just strikes me as a very sarcastic guy. Next you'll be saying he really would be a pornstar like he said. He's disrespecting Shogun? How? All he said is that he wanted to fight him. How is that classified as disrespect?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's still a big mystery to me. I dig the hell out of the mystery, but I'm still in the dark about his cardio. I'd be a little nervous if I were fighting Sokky. Not because he has the ability to KO you (That, too), but the footage of him fighting just isn't enough to get a good grasp on the guy. He lost to Glover, but that still doesn't answer questions like "How's his ground game?" and "How's his cardio?"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Sokky doesn't really seem cocky to me. He just strikes me as a very sarcastic guy. Next you'll be saying he really would be a pornstar like he said. He's disrespecting Shogun? How? All he said is that he wanted to fight him. How is that classified as disrespect?


He said that Henderson could beat Shogun without training because compared to Henderson Shogun is nothing or something along those lines.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i wanna see him against another good striker i mean lil nog and arona both have decnet hands but are mainly good on the ground i like to see him get tested on his feet against maybe someone like overeem who knows maybe in that case he'll have to resort to judo


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i wanna see him against another good striker i mean lil nog and arona both have decnet hands but are mainly good on the ground i like to see him get tested on his feet against maybe someone like overeem who knows maybe in that case he'll have to resort to judo


Lil Nog is a professional boxer.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Lil Nog is a professional boxer.


owned, you deserve rep


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would've really liked to see Nakamura vs Sokky. Nak's a tough fighter, and it'd be interesting to see if it'd turn into some awesome Judo type of match. Hell, Yoshida vs Sokky would've been pretty interesting (And probably a total whompin'), too.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well how much stand up fighting experience does he have? I would say he has a fair bit and he may hit extra hard but what happens when he hits somebody that wont move? Of course he could use his judo but there could be cases when he can not do so. You know? 

I personally like him. I want to see him do well.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea he is cocky BP, I really really wanna see Shogun put the stamp on him. He couldnt handle Shogun, just Rua's pace alone would overwhelm Sokky. Shogun has a unique way of getting the fight where he wants and if he gets Skky down on the mat I guarantee he has his way with him. But I dont even think he would have to, I think he would tear him up with his Muay thai but either way Shogun would end Sokoudjou's run.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> yea he is cocky BP, I really really wanna see Shogun put the stamp on him. He couldnt handle Shogun, just Rua's pace alone would overwhelm Sokky. Shogun has a unique way of getting the fight where he wants and if he gets Skky down on the mat I guarantee he has his way with him. But I dont even think he would have to, I think he would tear him up with his Muay thai but either way Shogun would end Sokoudjou's run.


I don't know, Shogun's had trouble in the past with good strikers, and I don't know how good his GnP will be without stomps. It'll still be good, just not nearly as great. I think it will be interesting to see how Shogun uses his elbows.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

i compare Sokoujous personality to Rampages's in that he likes to joke around. to some it rubs them the wrong way and he sounds cocky, other's just eat it up. can't really say what would happen between Shogun and Sok since they are both a bit unorthodox in their style, and Sok still has so many unknowns. how good is he on his back? how good are his takedowns? how good is his cardio? noone can say one or the other is better with so many unknowns. of course alot of people will say their favorite fighter will win, but they have nothing to back up that opinion other than blind faith.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

So overrated this guy.

Most of you have seen a combined 5 minutes of him to say he has no flaws(except being cocky)?

Ok i have seen a bit of those training sessions with lindland and hendo, and yeah he does look good. Im not 100%sure, but those were videos sent to pride to get him hired.. did you expect him to get tooled? 

Dont get me wrong, Sokoudjou looks very promising. but before saying such things as hes the best LHW, why dont we actually get to see him fight for more than 2 minutes? 

Nobody mentionned his cardio, his ability to take/recover from a punch, his takedowns ability etc. The reason? He didnt get to do it, he crushed his opponent before he had a chance to show it...

Its always a lot easier to say he has no flaws when you dont actually see him trying it.. And its for that reason that some people think Rickson Gracie actually has a chance against any mma fighters.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Split said:


> So overrated this guy.
> 
> Most of you have seen a combined 5 minutes of him to say he has no flaws(except being cocky)?


in the same light you can't go around saying he has huge flaws when you don't know what they are. is he really overrated? who knows, like was said he has so many unknowns.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> I would've really liked to see Nakamura vs Sokky. Nak's a tough fighter, and it'd be interesting to see if it'd turn into some awesome Judo type of match. Hell, Yoshida vs Sokky would've been pretty interesting (And probably a total whompin'), too.


I think Sokky vs Nakamura would be incredible.

Sokky vs. Shogun. That would be a great fight as well. It could go either way really. Sokky prolly has a slight edge in the standup, just a slight. The question being will Shogun be able to take him down? Sokky's prolly got some of the best TD defense in MMA right now, with his incredible upper body strength and his world class Judo, matched up with Shogun's 'decent' takedown skills. I think it would be a good fight but I'm leaning towards Shogun getting KTFOed because he is unable to take it to the ground. Could be wrong though, it is Shogun afterall.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> in the same light you can't go around saying he has huge flaws when you don't know what they are. is he really overrated? who knows, like was said he has so many unknowns.


yeah true, but we know he is knockable. 

I meant overrated in the sense of the thread title.. "the only flaw in Sokoudjou". 

I already didnt like Sokoudjou, because he looks like a savage that just learned that he could get paid for what he was doing in the jungle.(and also cuz he beat Arona, one of my favorites). But now knowing hes cocky just makes it easier to hate him, but anyways im not sure Sokoudjou's ever going to be signed with the UFC.

I still think that fight with Arona was a fluke, because Arona was sick. And its not because i learned he was sick after the fight, Arona was so pale into that fight that i had a bad feeling about it. 

A lot of people say he has incredible TD defense, and i think thats overrated. Arona is probably one of the best at TKD at 205, but that wasnt him 100% vs Sokoudjou.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Lil Nog is a professional boxer.


ya but other than his tko victory over overeem when has he ever finished anyone with strikes?like i said he has good hands but they dont prodominantly show in the mma ring


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I still find it odd that Sokky lost to a guy that Ed Herman beat


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I still find it odd that Sokky lost to a guy that Ed Herman beat


i don't find it hard to believe at all. it was only Sokus 3rd fight, fighters are always evolving. there was also a rumour that Soku fought Tex with a broken hand, but i don't think he even needs that excuse. sometimes when you are young and experienced you get caught, nothing to be ashamed of, just have to go back to the drawing board and fill that hole.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I still find it odd that Sokky lost to a guy that Ed Herman beat


Sokky's software was not quite updated yet.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

ShoGun is good on the feet, But Sokky would hit him hard and put him away garunteed, hes not to bad on the ground either he trains with team quest, the only way Shogun would beat him is by expirience only give him a couple years and he'll be the man to beat.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Split actually made a very good post on the previous page. There are some things that haven't been tested in Sok, such as his Chin and his cardio, but the only reason I didn't post those are because they are sort of irrelevent. We are talking about flaws that he has shown, not that he may or may not show in the future.

Oh and it is great to see another multi-page thread in the pride section!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah lets keep Pride alive.. in our head..  


I wonder if 5 years from now, people will have forgotten pride ever existed..


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Split said:


> I wonder if 5 years from now, people will have forgotten pride ever existed..


not when i have a copy of Decade and every volume of Hardcore Knockouts  it looks like K-1 may be taking over where Pride left off. all they need to do is get rid of the DJ and hire Lenne Hardt, bring in the yellow car system and have some fun freak show fights every once in awhile. Pride may be physically gone, but it will always be with us in spirit.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

*Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou:* I’m training right now to improve technique. It’s a good opportunity for me to get better. When I find out who my next opponent is I will bring my training to a higher level.

Whoever said that Sokky wasn't training....here you go. He isn't cocky and he isn't underestimating anyone. This long break is good for him to improve his standup that much more. Damn that's hard to imagine.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Every guy who thinks hes a top fighter is cocky IMO, you have to be. I agree though. I would like to see his chin, ground game and cardio really tested. Its one thing to look good while a guy basically does nothing against you. Its another thing to react to a tough fight when the guy is giving you a good pounding. Cant wait to see how he reacts to a top fighter knocking him on his ass, then throwing down some blows from the top.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I doubt Sokky is serious about that, it's not like he's actually made it yet.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> I doubt Sokky is serious about that, it's not like he's actually made it yet.


Yeah, hes also said in a ton of interviews that hes a huge joker but it doesnt translate well to media sometimes and people take it to seriously.


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

HIs only flaw is not being in the UFC yet!!!


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Maximus said:


> HIs only flaw is not being in the UFC yet!!!


haha nice.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I still find it odd that Sokky lost to a guy that Ed Herman beat


Yea he lost to GOlver but he is good on his way to the UFC. He kept the fight standing when he should have threw him to the ground.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

lanceis2buff said:


> I think it's more sarcasm than cocky, which he has been very sarcastic in every interview he has done.



Sarcasm is cocky's evil twin. I've seen some of the interviews and yeah it comes across borderline arrogant.

Maybe it will take a devastating KO from Shogun to bring him down a peg or too :thumb02:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

sokky cocki

sokkey get smashed soon


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Cocky and inexperienced, those are 2 dangerous combinations.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Well being cocky does not NECESSARILY mean that he's not gonna be training for his next opponent, gonna hype himself etc. First of all I don't think he's that cocky. I think he's a funny guy, although I can very well understand those who find him cocky. Second of all Hendo sais that Sokky's one of the hardest workers he's ever known.

The only thing i do not like about him is that even though hea beat lil nog and Arona, who both beat Hendo, he still hugging Hendo's nuts BIG TIME. He more or less said he didn't totally mean that thing about Hendo not needing to train before Shogun, but he still sais like "Henderson would beat the crap out of me" and "Henderson is the gratest LHW in the world". Is he just thankful? I have no idea...


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

I believe he is just thankful.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Guys enough with all the cock talk. Soku is not cocky, he is extremely sarcastic. He is a very smart guy and he is well aware that he is still an infant in terms of development. He kids he kids.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Despite the good of a thread in the Pride section being this active, WL2FU is right, some people are posting a little crazy. I do feel that Sok is getting a little cocky, and maybe it might get to him, but remember what I said in my intial post? It is just pure speculation and opinion. I could be 100% wrong.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

It's a trap to placate his opponents


----------

